# [SOLVED] pam update configuration changes

## Tony0945

I did a world update that updated pam. etc-update shows configuration updates but I'm relectant to change anything without knowing the ramifications. I've googled a lot about pam, but I still don't understand the particular changes.

 *Quote:*   

> Showing differences between /etc/pam.d/xdm and /etc/pam.d/._cfg0000_xdm
> 
> --- /etc/pam.d/xdm      2011-07-19 19:22:17.495989703 -0500
> 
> +++ /etc/pam.d/._cfg0000_xdm    2013-04-15 19:22:33.225371100 -0500
> ...

 

Could some kind guru explain what will change in my system if I allow this change?Last edited by Tony0945 on Thu Apr 18, 2013 1:51 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## khayyam

Tony0945 ...

this file is not part of pam, but xdm. All the changes do is change the file used for xdm logins, this file, system-local-login, in turn calls system-login which serves mostly the same purpose as the xdm file being modified, eg:

/etc/pam.d/system-login

```
auth        required    pam_nologin.so
```

As you can see this is equivilent to the definition in the xdm file being updated. So, I don't see any harm in this, its just the logic of which file is setting these requirements that is being changed.

best ... khay

----------

## Tony0945

Made the update and all is well. Thank you, khayyam.

----------

